# Goose Call Question



## fishmaster22 (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm looking at two calls

Zink NOS

Field Proven Adrenaline

Any suggestions or reviews of either? 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm not sure how proficient with a goose call you are, but if your fairly good with a short reed I would recommend molt gear ex3. If your just learning a foiles straight meat honker is a easy call to learn on.


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Both are outstanding

When you get to this level of quality its really a matter of personal preference. You'll get opinions from alot of folks but really the only opinion that matters is yours.


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Take a look at some custom company's. C&S apostle and gander valley XXX are both OUTSTANDING calls. With the added bonus of calling and talking to the owner of each company. Custom guts setup, tuning, etc. Best move I made with my calling. But I would agree that you can't go wrong with either of those two calls mentioned. Good luck


----------



## fishmaster22 (Apr 20, 2005)

I ended up going with the Zink NOS. I'm really happy with my purchase so far. Does anyone know of any calling seminars coming up? I'm not a beginner bit would love some pointers to help improve my skills. 



_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Bad grammar by Scott Threinen (DVD)


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I have an NOS and love it. Glad your happy.


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

Fishmaster, where are you located? I work at Great Lakes outdoor supply in bainbridge up near cleveland. We have Zink pro staff coming to our store on October 16th to do a seminar


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishmaster22 (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm in North Ridgeville. I will be there for the seminar. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## fishmaster22 (Apr 20, 2005)

Do you know want time it starts?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## POPEYE68 (Mar 6, 2014)

There is the Pymatuming Waterfowl festival comming up 9/20-21 . And if your free the last weenend of July The Ohio Waterfowlers Association BOOT CAMP has a weeknd of seminars .


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

I just found out Zink had to cancel the seminar scheduled for October. We are trying to reschedule for the first week of November. I can keep you posted. 

I'm not an expert but have have a pretty good knowledge on calling. I'm the manager up there and I'd be willing to help anyway I can 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## POPEYE68 (Mar 6, 2014)

you might want to check this out 

http://www.pymatuningexpo.com
/


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

fishmaster22 said:


> I ended up going with the Zink NOS. I'm really happy with my purchase so far. Does anyone know of any calling seminars coming up? I'm not a beginner bit would love some pointers to help improve my skills.
> 
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


There are a lot of great youtube videos out there. Field proven even has a great 20 video series that was very helpful. I just started calling a few weeks ago and can already do most of the calls after watching that series and lots of practice.


----------

